# AZ RBR Weekend



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

There was a small get together in AZ.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

*AZ RBR Weekend con't*


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks to zMudshark, Barry1021, and TooManyBikes for the hospitality and to all for some great riding.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That looks like a good size group to me.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

No CF in the bunch, either!

Nice passing the plastic on the hills, while riding old, lugged steel.

Great to meet locals, empty_set, YuriB, and minneso, as well as Eric_H, a great rider from the GWN who latched up for a couple of rides.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That was a damn fine ride and a good group if I may say so.
Good meeting everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I said it yesterday, and again this morning to some.

Thank you very much all for coming out, it was a blast.

Barry and zMud - no words - thanks guys.

Good to meet everyone else - Empty_Set and Yuri - finally! Really sorry you missed the BBQ Yuri, it was fun.

ATP - what on earth can be said? The man is a monster, full on diesel, and a chef to boot. Also just happens to be one of the nicest guys you could ever meet.

Thanks so much for coming out and sharing your weekend with us.

I wasn't fast enough on the camera to get the bobcat yesterday.....

My GPS for yesterday says 38.3 miles - 3800 feet of up.

Like I said - rollers.

Thanks guys. ( and Kikki!)

Same time next year???





PS - 'Gel - great to meet you. Thank for coming on over. Sorry about the outcome, get better soon. We'll do it again.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

One more of the Friday ride:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome riding*

great guys
all you locals head over to toomanys LEFTOVERS!!!!!
what awesome riding and great company 
toomany, John, barry, thx for being awesome hosts
was stoked that got bonus meetings w/ desert heroes Yuri and Empty-set. was great to meet and ride with ya. (and thx for the tempo/pace/whupping)
Hey and I set a rib PB 9 racks!!!! 
Ed, way to get chippy LINE VIOLATION!!!! next time don't let me get a gap on ya descending (buh bye) Tom safe travels to Baja. (John zMud) no home sprints WITHOUT telling the others in the break where 'home' is ;o)

Gel sorry for the sickness, get well and enjoy the headphones
Eric, thx for the help with the fires and the Duvel and the 60 minute. 

so here's how it scores
excellent rides
excellent company
excellent food
excellent drink
and not a gawdang piece of assploding plastic to ruin the event
So shall we call this the old mans ride or Team Luddite Winter Fest?

home in SandyEggo


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

The number I came away with is 10,273-my estimate of the number of seemingly fit 175 pounders that have ridden with ATP thinking they were going to pound the linebacker on a bike but end up crying for mommy.
And why does the camera only add 25 pounds on me??OK 20 pounds down for Moab, I am going public with it.

Thx everyone, time to work on the Kirk.

b21


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx barry*



barry1021 said:


> The number I came away with is 10,273-my estimate of the number of seemingly fit 175 pounders that have ridden with ATP thinking they were going to pound the linebacker on a bike but end up crying for mommy.
> And why does the camera only add 25 pounds on me??OK 20 pounds down for Moab, I am going public with it.
> 
> Thx everyone, time to work on the Kirk.
> ...


and just like Prince after playing B-Ball I'm gracious enough to cook a meal afterwards

game-blouses

Barry you ain't the only one. Let's keep dropping the lbs, as the pounds go off the power goes up. I need to drop about 25 to get into fighting form, it's just I'd have to spend less time with my best friend, beer. Awesome route btw.

sidebar note: Arizona Rollers means short windy descent followed by a mile @ 16%

sidebar note #2; my ribs are so enticing I made 2 veggies fall off the wagon


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

ATP makes awesome ribs (and jelly and chicken), and if he drops 25 lbs he'll be ready for Le Tour!

I had a blast, and am ready to do it again whenever y'all are ready.

PS--I had ribs as a mid morning snack at 2many's, I guess I just missed you by a couple of minutes, I was late because I was scarfing down b21's homemade pancakes.

PPS -- This looks like rollers to me:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I just heard from Innergel.

Good news, he's no longer in the hospital.

Bad news, spending three days sick on vacation while the other maniacs are out have a blast is not fun.

He said he spent 8 hrs in ER today, but is finally on the mend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry big 'Gel.

Not the vacation we wanted you or Mrs. 'Gel to have.

It was great meeting you and riding together for the time we did.

See you in the AM.

Sorry ATP, I guess I forgot about that first "loooong" section out to Seven Springs.

Me Bad. 

But we all got there and back, so it's all good. At least we didn't have "Wrong Way Hal" with us, we'd still be out looking for him.

And yes - there be leftovers. Lots of leftovers. I'm going to be eating pork products for about 3 weeks I think. ( Oh Darn!  )


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> ATP makes awesome ribs (and jelly and chicken), and if he drops 25 lbs he'll be ready for Le Tour!
> 
> I had a blast, and am ready to do it again whenever y'all are ready.
> 
> ...


Yup my wife and sisters who are visiting just polished off some ribs and chicken and they are obviously as good on day 2

b21


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Team Luddite.

I like that.

It has a "ring" to it.

A bit of "snap" - like a good steel frame.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like "Team Luddite" too. Here in N. Ohio we've formed a loosely knit group of riders. We call ouselves "Team OFFA." That stands for "old farts falling apart."


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> and just like Prince after playing B-Ball I'm gracious enough to cook a meal afterwards
> 
> game-blouses
> 
> ...


The ribs were worth it...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that makes me happy*



empty_set said:


> The ribs were worth it...


glad you enjoyed them


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*seven springs was lovely*



toomanybikes said:


> Sorry big 'Gel.
> 
> Not the vacation we wanted you or Mrs. 'Gel to have.
> 
> ...


it was all those little jabs in barrytown-kikoville from mile 20, I like dieseling up long grades but those steep lil bastids ain't no fun. Oh well, they weren't as bad as the first days climb to the castle


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> it was all those little jabs in barrytown-kikoville from mile 20, I like dieseling up long grades but those steep lil bastids ain't no fun. Oh well, they weren't as bad as the first days climb to the castle


HTFU.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I kept pedaling*



zmudshark said:


> HTFU.


I think I did plenty of HTFU
was awesome stuff, really, enjoyed it, especially chasing down our potential 'Hal" wrong way eddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*Breakfast*

A new taste sensation.

Rib Omelette.

I highly recommend it.

( with some pepperjack cheese! )


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> I think I did plenty of HTFU
> was awesome stuff, really, enjoyed it, especially chasing down our potential 'Hal" wrong way eddy


I keed, you were the most impressive rider out there. I would be honored to hold your wheel, especially to whip that young punk, yellow line Ed.

I just want to know when you are coming back for more?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I keed, you were the most impressive rider out there. I would be honored to hold your wheel, especially to whip that young punk, yellow line Ed.
> 
> I just want to know when you are coming back for more?


I will be a bachelor from March 25 for a month. Just sayin'. 4 BR lots o room, pool, jacuzzi, it kinda doesn't suck. I get tired of being alone. Sometimes my only human contact for days is zMud, (and I use human in a most figurative sense). Think about that, no human contact except zMud........Dear God, somebody help me.....the only caveat is there will be limited food in house cuz severe dieting will be occurring.

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The parts of the weekend I got to spend with everyone were fantastic. I'll simply echo what everyone else has said about the company, the rides, the bikes, etc. A+ across the board. It's always great to meet my imaginary internet friends face to face. I'll definitely be there next time. 

I'll spare everyone the details of my lovely trip to the ER on Sunday that resulted in multiple doses of morphine, an IV of steriods, 2 IV saline bags and one peritonsular abcess on my left tonsil (drained 3cc's). 

At one point during the Friday ride I thought to myself that it would have been impossible to gather a nicer group of bikes on the road anywhere in the US or Canada at that point. 3 Merckx (MXL, MXL, StradaOS), 2 DeRosa Primato, 2 Strong custom, 1 Bianchi, and 1 Merlin (ti) (I think I'm missing one other). 

I've got a few more pics from Friday I'll post tomorrow. 

Damn. Now I've got a hankering for some ribs. 

And finally, rollers?!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Jason*



innergel said:


> The parts of the weekend I got to spend with everyone were fantastic. I'll simply echo what everyone else has said about the company, the rides, the bikes, etc. A+ across the board. It's always great to meet my imaginary internet friends face to face. I'll definitely be there next time.
> 
> I'll spare everyone the details of my lovely trip to the ER on Sunday that resulted in multiple doses of morphine, an IV of steriods, 2 IV saline bags and one peritonsular abcess on my left tonsil (drained 3cc's).
> 
> ...


rollers is a pretty bad descriptor
we did a couple thousand feet steady state climbing and then descended and then did some really short and steeps
It wasn't as bad as Camelback (which thankfully you avoided on Friday or the ER run may have come earlier) but they put a sting in the legs

Glad you are on the mend. Get well, we'll get ya fed the next time. Or have toomany ship some out overnight, Dave can arrange it.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> rollers is a pretty bad descriptor
> we did a couple thousand feet steady state climbing and then descended and then did some really short and steeps
> It wasn't as bad as Camelback (which thankfully you avoided on Friday or the ER run may have come earlier) but they put a sting in the legs
> 
> Glad you are on the mend. Get well, we'll get ya fed the next time. Or have toomany ship some out overnight, Dave can arrange it.


Next time is Bartlett Lake on the weekday. Only 38 miles roundtrip from my house, 28 out and back on the right turn when we went straight to Seven Springs. It's got some "steady state" climbing too. Actually it puts SS into the roller category.

Geez, Innie, that sucks. Sorry to have missed u, get well, u get a do over.

b21


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

looks like so much fun!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

ATP is a great guy to ride with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Bulldozer said:


> ATP is a great guy to ride with.



Well, yes.

But................





Bulldozer said:


> *ATP is a great guy.*






Better.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Here are my only pics from the festivities. 

The bottom of Castle (maybe?)









Jim & Eric 









StradaOS on the road, resting









The only time I got to sit at the pool was Monday for 20 minutes before we left for the airport


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

When's the next ride? I'd like to try and keep up!


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*I wanted to say thanks again to everyone.*

I enjoyed rollers in the Carefree hills, ate some of the best ribs ever, swilled Belgium beer and of course the company was even better.<o></o><o></o>

Really, you do meet the nicest people on the Internet!

Let's do this again, seriously.<o></o>

Cheers Eric<o></o>


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Innergel, Happy Birthday!

I hope today was better than the last few days.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Innergel, Happy Birthday!
> 
> I hope today was better than the last few days.


Thanks John. I'm definitely improving. The heavy duty antibiotics and Vicodin always help. 

Give me another month or so and I'll be ready for v2. Strada should be here tomorrow :thumbsup: 

Thanks again for everything. I miss the giant email exchanges already.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

You missed this part Innergel.

The neighbour pigeon-holed me yesterday and asked me if the girl's name was really Kikki .......

I was laughing so hard I could hardly stand up.

You guys are hilarious.

The neighbourhood has a story.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, that looks great! Awesome country, awesome food, awesome weather, and tons of awesome pics- what a report!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes and toomany*



toomanybikes said:


> You missed this part Innergel.
> 
> The neighbour pigeon-holed me yesterday and asked me if the girl's name was really Kikki .......
> 
> ...


bought a bottle of Jim Beam Rye
tasty to drink and mixed well into the BBQ sauce

Kikki, yes we met her at the club, err I mean the ride


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*anytime Grandpa*



zmudshark said:


> I keed, you were the most impressive rider out there. I would be honored to hold your wheel, especially to whip that young punk, yellow line Ed.
> 
> I just want to know when you are coming back for more?


would love to come back for road / dirt adventures

gonna be a bit, maybe fall when you come back in town


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> would love to come back for road / dirt adventures
> 
> gonna be a bit, maybe fall when you come back in town


Tour de Scottsdale, Oct 3, 2010


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

The rest of the pics that I took are up  HERE  under "Ride Reports".

All she wrote.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

My my my.

Well I stumbled in and see the boys have been playing. Looks like you all had a hard-earned good time on the bikes.

And some of you, are looking mighty ripped for this time of year...


----------

